# wind direction on pier



## philhensley (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions on wind direction for pier fishing. Came down on Monday with two twelve year old grandsons, wind was from the north and cold, only caught 1 sheephead, Tuesday wind was East and a little warmer, 5 sheephead, and Wednesday wind was Southeast and still warmer, 9 sheephead. Not much else being caught, the sheephead saved the trip for the two grandsons. You can always find something to catch if you ask the locals for advice. Thanks Sealark for the tips.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Yessir, SE is the ticket!


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

ya know we weren't lieing to ya, nice catch!:letsdrink


----------

